# Relocation with assets in the uk



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi I'm hoping for some advice, myself and my husband 35 & 36 along with my mother in law are looking to up sticks and move to The valencia region next year. My husband is medically retired and we own a small portfolio of properties here in the uk that we rent out that provides us with a reasonable income. We would be paying cash for a property in Spain but we are unsure if this relocation is a wise move due to owning property here. Can someone please advise on the pros and cons of this as iv read so many different opinions and not sure what to believe. 

Many thanks
Leeann


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leeannandaidan said:


> Hi I'm hoping for some advice, myself and my husband 35 & 36 along with my mother in law are looking to up sticks and move to The valencia region next year. My husband is medically retired and we own a small portfolio of properties here in the uk that we rent out that provides us with a reasonable income. We would be paying cash for a property in Spain but we are unsure if this relocation is a wise move due to owning property here. Can someone please advise on the pros and cons of this as iv read so many different opinions and not sure what to believe.
> 
> Many thanks
> Leeann


:welcome:

you really need expert advice as to the tax implications - but here's a discussion thread about the new asset reporting regulations
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...on-overseas-assets-spanish-tax-authority.html


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Leeannandaidan said:


> Hi I'm hoping for some advice, myself and my husband 35 & 36 along with my mother in law are looking to up sticks and move to The valencia region next year. My husband is medically retired and we own a small portfolio of properties here in the uk that we rent out that provides us with a reasonable income. We would be paying cash for a property in Spain but we are unsure if this relocation is a wise move due to owning property here. Can someone please advise on the pros and cons of this as iv read so many different opinions and not sure what to believe.
> 
> Many thanks
> Leeann


You need the advice of a good accountant where you live and a good English speaking cantable or cantador (accountant) in Spain before you proceed with this venture. The advice needed is more than you would expect on an Internet forum.
There are a lot of properties going cheap here if you are prepared to look for them. Many people recommend renting, but from a business point of view, buying a good quality house at a bargain basement price could be viewed as a good investment.


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys never knew it would be so hard! We are determined its gonna happen at some point lol, you can get some good properties out there for your money and the change of life style is what we really want its not going to be much cheaper living out there but being here with unnessissary things such as 3 cars, miserable weather and the weekly trail to asda with people shopping in their pjs, no respect for anyone or anything is just all to glum  life's to short not to try and if it doesn't work out then so be it at least we can say we tried


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Leeannandaidan said:


> Thanks guys never knew it would be so hard! We are determined its gonna happen at some point lol, you can get some good properties out there for your money and the change of life style is what we really want its not going to be much cheaper living out there but being here with unnessissary things such as 3 cars, miserable weather and the weekly trail to asda with people shopping in their pjs, no respect for anyone or anything is just all to glum  life's to short not to try and if it doesn't work out then so be it at least we can say we tried


With respect to the cost of living out here, we are pensioners and couldn't live as well in the UK as we can here in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> You need the advice of a good accountant where you live and a good English speaking *cantable* or *cantador* (accountant) in Spain before you proceed with this venture. The advice needed is more than you would expect on an Internet forum.
> There are a lot of properties going cheap here if you are prepared to look for them. Many people recommend renting, but from a business point of view, buying a good quality house at a bargain basement price could be viewed as a good investment.



I think Aron means a contable or contador unless you want the sung version!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Aron said:


> With respect to the cost of living out here, we are pensioners and couldn't live as well in the UK as we can here in Spain.


Apart from the weather aspect, it's entirely possible with a bit of planning and thought ...... I never thought I'd hear myself say that


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Iv spoke to some agents about houses but I'm very wary of what they tell me so we have decided to pack up our camper van and do a max and paddy and have a good look around ourselves. My mother in law is all for it she has now retired and it would do her the world of good and as for my husband he had an accident at work that left him paralysed in one arm and has severe psoriasis so the sun makes a big difference to him (tried to get his GP to prescribe a house in the sun but the nhs has limits  ) we are thinking of the Murcia area


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I think Aron means a contable or contador unless you want the sung version!


I have my 12 string guitar handy, I'll sing it if you like!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Leeannandaidan said:


> and the weekly trail to asda with people shopping in their pjs,


No, you don't get that but you do get women in pj's/dressing gown taking the kids to the school bus drop off/pick up points.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No, you don't get that but you do get women in pj's/dressing gown taking the kids to the school bus drop off/pick up points.


and sweeping the streets!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

When we were staying in a village earlier this year, several ladies, went to collect foodstuff ( fish I think) from the mobile Van, wearing their nighties etc. Greatx


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Leeannandaidan said:


> Iv spoke to some agents about houses but I'm very wary of what they tell me so we have decided to pack up our camper van and do a max and paddy and have a good look around ourselves. My mother in law is all for it she has now retired and it would do her the world of good and as for my husband he had an accident at work that left him paralysed in one arm and has severe psoriasis so the sun makes a big difference to him (tried to get his GP to prescribe a house in the sun but the nhs has limits  ) we are thinking of the Murcia area


I LOVE the Murcia area----nearly always warm and sunny all year and toasty hot in the summer. The locals in the village nearest to us go out and about in their slippers a lot,comfy.


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks amazing we don't want to be cut off from everywhere but I'm reading so much scare mongeringing about moving to Spain with having property in the uk. People saying that the property market in Spain is on its arse but how is it supposed to improve if people don't start buying. Maybe I'm a bit naive my husband is the brains and the thinker I'm just let's pack up and go lol. Surely I'm going to be paying less tax on our properties than I would be here in the uk anyway? My husbands main concern is the same will happen in Spain as it did in Greece


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeannandaidan said:


> My husbands main concern is the same will happen in Spain as it did in Greece


He's probably *sort of right*. I cant see the Spanish government just stealing everyones dosh out of their accounts (although Hacienda have been known to do that in the past) like in Greece. However I _can_ see austerity methods being applied in due course when they get really desperate. What form that will take, I dont know.

Although I _can_ see the logic of extra taxes being bought in and wealth tax limits being lowered. Having said that, you pay can pay €450 council tax for a 4 bed villa with a pool in Spain, and the council tax on our apartment in the UK is over £800!

Spain aint the same kind of place to move to these days as it was back 7 or 8 years ago


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Leeannandaidan said:


> Thanks guys never knew it would be so hard! We are determined its gonna happen at some point lol, you can get some good properties out there for your money and the change of life style is what we really want its not going to be much cheaper living out there but being here with unnessissary things such as 3 cars, miserable weather and the weekly trail to asda with people shopping in their pjs, no respect for anyone or anything is just all to glum  life's to short not to try and if it doesn't work out then so be it at least we can say we tried


Moving here is not that hard, the system is so different, humorous in some cases, for example I found out today that my apartment, number four in a block of only four, is in fact number 13....................... I give in


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Having said that, you pay can pay €450 council tax for a 4 bed villa with a pool in Spain, and the council tax on our apartment in the UK is over £800!


€450 - that's steep. We pay €138 for a five bedroom house and no pool. In UK we paid €1200 for a 1 bed flat.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Moving here is not that hard, the system is so different, humorous in some cases, for example I found out today that my apartment, number four in a block of only four, is in fact number 13....................... I give in


That's because all the manufacturers have them as surplus due to the very low demand from UK


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Leeannandaidan said:


> It looks amazing we don't want to be cut off from everywhere but I'm reading so much scare mongeringing about moving to Spain with having property in the uk. People saying that the property market in Spain is on its arse but how is it supposed to improve if people don't start buying. Maybe I'm a bit naive my husband is the brains and the thinker I'm just let's pack up and go lol. Surely I'm going to be paying less tax on our properties than I would be here in the uk anyway? My husbands main concern is the same will happen in Spain as it did in Greece



Rent for a year or two. Or more.

Keep a limited amount of money on your Spanish account.

Keep in mind, buying a house in Spain costs money. On top of the buying price you end up paying roughly 10% in taxes.

Personally, I still think it's gonna take a looooong time until house prices start going up.

It is scary when you see a ton of empty houses not sold and then seeing more houses being built.

If you want to "invest" in a house, then buy a house for a good price in a GOOD area that is not overbuilt. Good luck finding that though.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sirtravelot said:


> If you want to "invest" in a house, then buy a house for a good price in a GOOD area that is not overbuilt. Good luck finding that though.


However, its people going around offering "good" prices that is partly keeping the market as it is


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

We have a budget of around £160,000 for a property but need a granny annex (having the mother in law under my roof would drive me nuts!) so I think we could get a reasonable property for that. We are not dependent on working over there as we have a fairly decent income from properties we rent out here although the thought of not working is a bit daunting, I'm self employed as a baker and cake decorator and don't think there will be much demand for novelty and traditional English fruit cakes in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leeannandaidan said:


> We have a budget of around £160,000 for a property but need a granny annex (having the mother in law under my roof would drive me nuts!) so I think we could get a reasonable property for that. We are not dependent on working over there as we have a fairly decent income from properties we rent out here although the thought of not working is a bit daunting, I'm self employed as a baker and cake decorator and don't think there will be much demand for novelty and traditional English fruit cakes in Spain


actually there's a HUGE demand for novelty cakes in my area....

a student of mine put a message on a local fb group last week wanting a 'monster high' cake made for his daughter.. he thought a week notice would be plenty

about 6 great cake makers were recommended ( I can personally vouch for 2 of them) ........... ALL were too booked up to be able to do it....


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooo well that's good to know


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

There are plenty of cheap long term rentals maybe give that a go for 11 months then you could make the decision , you will have a lot of properties etc to look at when buying, Rihtmove has over 19000 but only 250 in Murcia


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea il think that's going to be the thing we are going to do for a while


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Check out idealista and fotocasa on the internet. Kyero as well. They have properties to rent and to buy.


----------

